# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الصحة > طبيبك النفسي >  ديما خيفة

## amira_ra

السلام عليكم ورحمت اللة وبركاتة 
عزيزى دكتور عادل انا بقالى فترة هيا مش طويلة حوالى 6 شهور بعانى من الخوف من حاجات غريبة قوى يمكن تضحك لما اقولها زى ان حيوان مفترس يدخل علنا البيت ويموتنا او الاقية فى طرقة العمارة السكنة فيها والموضوع دة بدء يخلينى منمش وبحلم باحلام وحشة خالص وبقوم منها مفزوعة والموضوع بقا ماثر على نفسيتى وبدءت احس بكتآب وزهق طول الوقت مع انى مكنتش كدة زمان بالعكس ديما ماما كانت تقولى انى متهورة و مبخفش
ارجوك سعدنى لانى بجد تعبانة

----------


## boukybouky

أهلاً و مرحباً بك أميرة 

عذراً يا قمر د/عادل حاليا متغيب لظروف عمل 

و لكنك يمكن مشاهدة موضوع 

الخوف

و ان شاء الله تجدي ما يساعدك و ربنا يبعد عنك كل خوف 

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------

